# HTML decoder



## neurox (18. Aug 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

kennt jemand eine saubere Implementierung eines HTML Decoders?

Ich habe hier eine Datenbank voll mit chinesischen Zeichen, die als HTML Entities codiert sind. Die muss ich als UTF-8 codieren.

Das chinesische Alphabet hat ca. 6.000 Zeichen. Ich möchte hier als ungern selber etwas basteln.

Viele Grüße
neurox


----------



## Schandro (19. Aug 2009)

vllt. die Methode _unescapeHtml_ der Klasse _StringEscapeUtils_ der Library Apache Commons - Lang ?


----------



## neurox (19. Aug 2009)

Schandro hat gesagt.:


> vllt. die Methode _unescapeHtml_ der Klasse _StringEscapeUtils_ der Library Apache Commons - Lang ?



Das war genau, was ich brauchte!


```
string = StringEscapeUtils.unescapeHtml(string);
```

Auch wenn mein Chinesisch etwas eingerostet ist, ;-) sieht das doch alles sehr richtig aus!

Vielen Dank!!


----------

